# Cleaning a reel?



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I took apart one of my reels because it felt gummy last weekend. Any ideas on the best type of cleaner to use to get the gunk out? There is a lot of white gunk and other junk in there so I'm hoping to be able to clean it up.

Here's a pic, then click on it and check out the rest.


DSCN8797 by stimmie_78, on Flickr


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I use rubbing alcohol and an acid brush for cleaning. Put the whole thing in a container with enough alcohol to cover most of it. Rubbing alcohol doesn’t seem to hurt any of the plastics like I’m afraid more aggressive cleaners might. A tiny bit of 3-in-1 or any other light oil is good for lubrication; I generally use another brush with a little oil in it to apply the oil.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think this is real abrasive at all... but if you use 91% isopropyl alcohol, thats what we here at Easton clean our arrow shafts with before we fletch them.... I've heard the rubbing alcohol leaves a little bit of residue (why we don't use it) but that 91% will get them squeaky clean and then you can apply whatever lube you choose. Just another option..... there may be nothing wrong at all with rubbing alcohol on a fishing reel. I thought that white stuff was some sort of grease... am I wrong on that? I don't think its supposed to be all gummed up but you might want to find out if you need to grease the inner workings as well as applying oil for smooth action.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

The white stuff is more like a hard crud. I guess it could have been grease at one point but the spots where there is still grease it is light brown. So I don't think it was grease.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's white lithium grease stimmie, placed in there not only to lubricate but to protect the vital organs from getting wet and rusty. In the meantime it can also collect dust and dirt. I would clean the reel with alcohol and then lube again with the lithium grease. A 'light' lithium, not the automotive style grease.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sounds like alcohol is the ticket. Now I just need to get some lithium grease.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

There's grease available made specifically for reels. Probably more expensive, but at least you know you have the right consistency.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I use distilled white vinegar. No residue after cleaning.

Most reels have a lot more grease than they need. I like penn reel grease. It is about 4 dollars for a little tub that lasts forever.


----------

